# Помогите определить модель баяна Firotti



## Роберто (3 Сен 2013)

Хочу приобрести вот этот баян Firotti, но не могу понять что это за модель. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто по опытнее меня. Заранее спасибо. http://www.avito.ru/kazan/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_158630249


----------



## Vladimir Zh (3 Сен 2013)

Это не баян. Это кнопочный аккордеон (не итальянский, как некоторые думают!). Модель Вам абсолютно ничего не скажет. По качеству голосов и по механике все Firotti ниже среднего. Вельтмайстеры лучше. Неудобный толстый гриф. Если Вы играете большим пальцем за грифом - будет очень неудобно. И последнее, слова "в очень хорошем состоянии" ничего не значат. Обязательно проверьте мастику. Может внутри уже поработали паяльником? 
Удачной Вам покупки.


----------



## Роберто (3 Сен 2013)

Vladimir Zh, спасибо большое за совет. Я не профессиональный баянист, игра на баяне для меня лишь хобби. До этого играл на Туле-209, а сейчас хочу что-нибудь поинтереснее и внешне и по звучанию, но при этом располагаю очень-очень скромным бюджетом (студент я). На данном инструменте поиграл немного, мне понравилось. Сейчас вот думаю брать его или что-нибудь новое на уровне той же Тулы-209. Не подскажете, где и когда примерно такой баян мог быть произведен? Это не принципиально конечно, но хотелось бы узнать.


----------



## SDmitriy (3 Сен 2013)

Цена этому аккордеону не более 16 тыс. рублей. Как сказал уже Владимир, поищите уж лучше Weltmeister (Seperato, Grandina и аналогичные им) В этом классе Вельтмайстеры всегда впереди.


----------



## Роберто (3 Сен 2013)

Выбор пал на этот инструмент потому, что не было других вариантов. Я вряд ли найду в своем городе (Казань) за эти же деньги что-то получше, к сожалению.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (4 Сен 2013)

Роберто писал:


> Не подскажете, где и когда примерно такой баян мог быть произведен?


Это немецкая фирма (ГДР), лет этому инструменту 30-40, не меньше. 
Проблемные это инструменты. Подумайте, поищите ещё.


----------



## Роберто (4 Сен 2013)

Спасибо за ответ.


----------

